# Kreta



## zwosch (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo! Will nächstes Jahr nach Kreta um dort in der Umgebung von Chania Mtb zu fahren hatte mich schon mal im Netz umgesehen aber leider nicht so richtig weitergekommen
Suche Mtb Anbieter auf Kreta! Mit guten Mtb Tagestourenangebot!Mir schwebt da so 2-3 Tagestouren vor!! Falls da einer Erfahrung odere besser noch Adressen hat wäre echt Super!!Danke im vorraus!!


----------



## rayc (16. Dezember 2008)

Das du die Suchfunktion benutzt hast, mag ich fast nicht glauben 

http://www.martinbike.com/
http://www.kretabike.com

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (16. Dezember 2008)

kali spera zwosch,

diese links hab ich mit eingabe der suchbegriffe MTB KRETA sofort angezeigt bekommen:

http://www.olympicbike.com/de/entdecke-kreta-mit-dem-mountainbike.html
rethymon - eventuell auch in georgioupolis

http://www.martinbike.com/bike/de/bike_beach_hotel.html
ist halt ein ziemliches eck von chania entfernt

erzaehl mal was du so planst
- wann willst fliegen
- wie lang willst untenbleiben
- reiner bikeurlaub oder gemischt
- nimmst du dein eigenes bike mit
- was schwebt dir so als tagesetappe vor km/hm/beschaffenheit

kali pfiati
kritimani


----------



## zwosch (17. Dezember 2008)

Hey!! Für eure Antworten erstmal herzlichen Dank!
 Hatte mich natürlich auch im Netz umgetan!!
Was ich mir erhoffe ist das ich ein paar Insider Adressen bekomme von Leuten die schon mal da waren!Die Adressen die ihr in eurer Antwort netter weise als Link hinterlassen habt sind ja schon mal hilfreich.
Also ich Fliege am 23 August nach Heraklion!
Bike von mir wollte ich nicht mitnehmen da meine Freundin eine Woche später nachkommt und das dann zu umständlich wird da wir noch nach Omalos wollen sowie nach Loutro!
In Agia Marina gibt es auch einen Anbieter, schon mal was von gehört oder selbst mit ihm Touren gefahren?Ist in der Nähe von Chania, so 6km!
Mein Intresse, habt ihr mit welchem Anbieter auf Kreta auch immer schon mal Touren gefahren? 
Wie waren diese,Downhill überwiegend,oder auch längere strecken bergauf?
Single Trails,oder überwiegend Straße?
Adressen von Anbietern,wenn möglich mit Beschreibung wie ich dahinn komme da ich auf Busse angewiesen bin!
War letztes Jahr das erste mal auf Kreta, für 4 Wochen, Chania,Paleochora,Loutro,Chora Sfakion,Soughia!
Bin für jede Anregung in der Richtung offen und dankbar!


----------



## kritimani (17. Dezember 2008)

mahlzeit zwosch,

gern geschehn.

ray hat (auf grund deiner anfrage?) den start einer bikestationslistenaktion
leben gerufen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372130
dort findest die adressen, koordinaten der derzeit bekannten stationen auf kreta, wobei fuer dich eh nur olympic in frage kommen wird. 
von chania nach rethymnon mit dem KTEL bus ist kein problem.

fragen meinerseits 
- bist pauschal unterwegs, oder nur flug?
- wie läuft die zweite woche ab
- brauchst unbedingt geführte touren?
- hast gps?

meine meinung: bike unbedingt mitnehmen, probleme lassen sich lösen

möglichkeiten von chania aus (nur eine kleine auswahl)
RODOPOS
nach kolybari 18km, afrata, rodopos, diktinastrand, retour, runter aghios ioannis, wieder rauf, rodopos und retour chania
asfalt 50% piste 50%
anfahrt/rückfahrt nach kolimbari kannst auch mit dem KTEL bus linie kastelli machen 
OMALOS
mit bus auf die omalosebene 1000, rauf zur kalergihuette 1600, weiter richtung pouria 1500 und die piste runter zur omalosstrasse 980, auf dieser runter zum meer
A60 P40
VOLIKASHUETTE EOS
von chania ueber malaxa nach kambi oder wars kares und die piste zur huette auf 1300 rauf
THERISSO
via Zourva nach therisso und die schlucht runter nach chania
THERISSO 2
die schlucht rauf nach therisso und richtung osten am fuss der levka ori nach vrysses - siehe bergradln.at 2001 - mit ktel retour
ASKIFOU
mit bus auf die askifou und via niataebene und anopoli hinunter nach loutro (uebernachtung einplanen)
Busverbindungen
http://www.bus-service-crete-ktel.com/timetable.php?lg=3

so des wars vorerst
pfiat di
kritimani


----------



## zwosch (17. Dezember 2008)

Anhang! Bleibe 4 Wochen! Am liebsten wären mir Touren mit viel Single Trail! Länge 50-70km!


----------



## zwosch (17. Dezember 2008)

Mahlzeit!
Individuell unterwegs!
2 Woche ,Wandern 2 Tage Omalos,danach nach Loutro und Chania!
Würde auch gerne ungeführte Touren machen ist mir aber zu unsicher!War ja letztes Jahr Ende August bis Ende September dort und wir haben mehrere Wanderungen gemacht Aradena Sclucht,Imbross Schlucht,Küstenwanderung
von Loutro nach Chora Sfakion,Azogires-Sougia!Wenn dir in diesem Gelände was passiert ist es schon besser wenn man einen Ortskundigen dabei hat! Mal davon abgesehen das die richtigen Trails ja nicht ausgezeichnet sind und man mit Ortskundigen ein paar Sachen zu sehen bekommt die man sonst nicht sieht!
GPS habe ich leider nicht!
Gruß!!


----------



## pedale3 (17. Dezember 2008)

http://www.seracjoe.de/html/kreta.html

-> Das Angebot macht für Kreta bestimmt Sinn.

2-3 Tagestouren bei 4 Wochen Urlaub? Naja.

/Pedale.


----------



## zwosch (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo! Habe eine Woche zum Biken und wenn es dann mehr wird auch gut!!Ist allerdings bei geführten Touren auch eine Sache wieviel Geld man zur verfügung hat! Mit Bike leihen bist Du da schnell bei 40-50Euro am Tag!


----------



## upndown (19. Dezember 2008)

Da lohnt es sich aber schon ein GPS zu kaufen. Da solltest dich aber vorher damit beschäftigen.


----------



## zwosch (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo! Ist zwar eine Möglichkeit, die aber vom finanziellen mein Budget übersteigen würde!Für die Zukunft aber eine Überlegung wert!
Gruß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (25. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
wir waren 2001 auf Kreta. Bericht ist auf der Website.


----------



## Mc Wade (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo und frohe Weihnachten,
war insgesamt bis jetzt 4 Mal ( jeweils 2-3 Wochen ) auf Kreta zum Biken, kann Dir berichten - wenig Single Trails ( ausser bekannte und hoch frequentierte Schluchten - darüber hinaus weistestgehend verboten  ).
Wuerde Dir auf jeden Fall geführte Touren empfehlen wenn Deine Touren nicht im Nirgendwo enden sollen , in der Gegend um Ghania war ich auch noch nicht - habe aber wenig Gutes was das Biken betr. darüber gehört. Ich war immer im Osten der Insel und habe mit Martinbike spitzen Erfahrung gemacht. Super Bikes ( Scott ), Super Guides, Super Unterkunft und Verpflegung - kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen. Wurde ja als link auch schon genannt. Was Single Trails oder Downhills betrifft negativ - sehr wenig - aber für die Kondition kannst Du bei den einmaligen klimatischen Bedingungen einiges machen. Solltest Du unbedingt im Westen der Insel bleiben wollen - kontaktiere doch einfach mal die Barbara von martinbike vielleicht kann sie Dir helfen - in der Regel versucht sie alles was geht. 
Ach ja, dieser Anbieter aus dem Süden Deutschlands der da auch eine Transkreta anbietet, von dem kann ich Dir zumindest was Kreta Betrifft nur abraten - das gleicht einer Expedition, der kennt sich da gar nicht aus, habe ich mit Martinbike mal getroffen, wie er da mit seiner Gruppe umherirrte, und als im Martin, der ueber 12 Jahre Bikeerfahrung Kreta verfügt helfen wollte, hat dieser Alpencrossguru einen auf beleidigte Leberwurst gemacht !

Was GPS betrifft - Garmin Geräte kann man inzwischen auch schon leihen - 
geh mal auf die Home Page Garmin Deutschland !
Bis dahin,

Gruss aus Troisdorf
Willibald


----------



## zwosch (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo! Wünsche dir auch ein frohes Fest!
Dte Tips von dir fand ich gut vor allem da Du schon etwas Erfahrung mit Biken auf Kreta hast! Den Anbieter Martinbike hatte ich auch schon so in der näheren Auswahl und nachdem was Du jetzt aus deiner Erfahrung so berichtet hast werde ich den wohl auch nehmen!!Schade nur das es da keine guten Downhill Strecken zu geben scheint!! Kannst Du mir einen Tip bezüglich Pension in ,oder in der Nähe von Agios Nikolaos geben?Habe zwar durch Reiseführer von Michael Müller einige aber wenn Du da schon gewohnt hast und es nicht so teuer war wäre dein Tip natürlich erste Wahl!!Wie Du vieleicht gelesen hast bin ich Individuell unterwegs und von daher für jeden Tip offen
Grüße und einen guten Rutsch!!


----------



## anda (28. Dezember 2008)

Im nächsten(02/09) Mountainbike-Magazin soll was drinstehen!!
Gugs du hier:http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/heft/naechstes-heft.31878.2.htm


----------



## zwosch (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,und Danke für deinen Tip
Da werde ich auf jeden fall mal reinschauen!
Gruß und guten Rutsch!!


----------



## kritimani (2. Januar 2009)

griass eich,

auf den artikel bin i a scho gspannt.

@mc wade
das hinterland von chania (ausläufer levka ori) is sehr wohl zum bergradln geeignet. aber erzähl mal, was du so gehört hast, tät mich interessieren.

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (2. Januar 2009)

@kritimani
Hallo und frohes neues,
soll halt im Vergleich zum Osten oder Mitte  im Frühling und Herbst recht karg und demzufolge trocken sein, wie gesagt (war nur mal 2 Tage in Chania und Souda berufl. dort) kann das biketechnisch nicht bewerten - nebenbei bemerkt habe ich diese Infos nicht von Martinbike !
War mit Martinbike immer sehr zufrieden ( rundum Sorglospaket )
allerdings mit Einzelzimmer/Halbpension 50,00 EUR + Touren  auch nicht ganz billig.

Gruss
Willibald


----------



## kritimani (3. Januar 2009)

kali spera mc wade,

auch ein gutes neues jahr, viel schotter und singletrails...

im westen hast eher waldähnliche gebiete und kein problem mit wasser. so wars jedenfalls anfang mai 2001 und 2003. die hochregionen der levka ori sind tw. mondlandschaften, das habe ich bei meiner recherche bestätigt bekommen. 
z.B. die therissoschlucht war für kretaverhältnisse fast ein urwaldgebiet. 

das der osten (lassithi und weiter östlich) noch unter die stollen muss ist 
für 201* geplant. 

kali nichta
kritimani


----------



## kritimani (13. Januar 2009)

kali mera mitanand,

hab grad die neue monatainbike mit dem kretacrossbericht aufn schreibtisch. 
gibt es auch online:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ok-und-gps-daten-zum-kreta-cross.285329.2.htm

erster eindruck:
lauter dejavu´s  - nix neues dabei - 
***eigentlich ein 1:1 abklatsch vom SeracJoe kretacross http://www.seracjoe.de/html/kreta.html
uupps, lesen sollt ma können, den artikel hat der achim zahn geschrieben, damit ist´s kein abklatsch sondern 1. handinfo- es sei mir nochmal verziehn 

gps-daten, roadbook etc. sind feine sachen ueber die sich der
kretanaut natürlich freut, keine frage. 

werde mir den artikel am abend im detail vornehmen und dann nochmals
meinen senf dazu abgeben.  

a ja, ab omalos gehts lt. dem roadbook nur mehr auf asfalt nach iraklion.
des kann ja net wahr sein.

so pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## kritimani (13. Januar 2009)

Griass eich,

ich hab mir den artikel und die infos von achim zahn mit hochgenuss hineingezogen und hab jetzt einige anmerkungen, fragen, etc.

ad kosten
fehlanzeige im bericht bis auf zimmerpreise
eine quickkalkulation hat fuer die orginaltour gesamtkosten von  â¬ 1300,00 ergeben. 
Enthalten sind: flug hin, retour mit biketransport von salzburg, aufbewahrungskosten vom bikekoffer am flughafen fuer 2 wochen,  schiffspassage agia galini nach preveli, 13x ÃF, 13x ME und 13x AE. Geringer werden die kosten nur wenn die nurflugpreise in den keller purzln.  

ad landkarten

es werden im bericht nur die HARMS IC 100.000 erwÃ¤hnt.
Die GPS kompatiblen karten des anavasiverlages http://www.mountains.gr Topo25 und Topo100 werden gar nicht erwÃ¤hnt.
Topo25
11.11 Lefka Ori SFAKIA
11.12 Lefka Ori PACHNES
11.14 Mount Idha Psiloritis
Topo 100
93 Iraklio/Rethimno
Weiters unerwÃ¤hnt bleibt der Road&Touringatlas 1:50000 des gleichen Verlages fÃ¼r ganz kreta. 

ad etappen

E1 
iraklion-aghios georgos
eine alternative pistenauffahrt wÃ¤re jene von kastelli via kastamonitsa nach kato metochi auf der lassithiebene 	

E2
tavernenempfehlung keratokambos â kriti bei jorgos

E3
keratokambos â lendas
von kapetaniana nicht nach loukia runter (was soll das bringen?) sondern nach westen die piste zu einer kapelle ca auf 500m von hier nach sueden zu einer X auf  ca. 300m und danach zuerst nach W und dann nach N zur piste die nach S zur tripitischlucht und â beach fÃ¼hrt.
grindige wohnwagentaverne am strand.
tavernenempfehlung lendas â katherina (auch rooms)  

E4
lendas-ano zaros
diese etappe ist, na ja, Ã¤tzend, da kann kritimani gleich bei KTEL einsteigen und zumindestens bis aghii dheka fahren. Alternative von kritimani â an der kuestenstrasse âpiste nach W bis kali limenes. Die piste hoch zum kloster odhighitra  und auf asfalt nach listaros und sivas. Der kurze abstecher nach kamilari lohnt wegen der taverne. In festos den minoischen palast nicht zu besichtigen ist ein kulturelles vergehen schlechthin. Weiter auf asfalt ueber vori nach faneromeni. Nach NO die piste zum faneromenis reservoir nach laloumas. Die nach norden fuehrende piste durch das tal nach zaros nehmen. 
hotelempfehlung â idi
tavernenempfehlung â die direkt am forellenteich votomos lake

E5
ano zaros-anogia
von zaros nicht nach vorizia sondern wieder zum see und nach W an einem pferdestall/gestÃ¼t vorbei zur strasse zum kloster aghios nikolaos. Kurz vorher links nach W und Ã¼ber aghia marina zur piste die nach samari ca. 1300 hochfÃ¼hrt. 
variante 1 (machbarkeit nicht gesichert - dito fÃ¼r variante 2)
bei dhio prini auf 1160 den E4 nach N und nach W via amoudhara 1460 weiter auf piste zur nidaebene. 
nach der taverne analipsi 1km nach N und links weg am charkias vorbei nach therisies und amighdhalo. Von hier nach N am mounda vorbei nach zoniana (bis hier hauptsÃ¤chlich piste) und den rest auf der asfaltstrasse nach anoghia. 
variante 2 
wie V1 aber bei 1360 nach No in eine senke und wieder hoch zu einer alm/mitato auf 1400 (eselpfad?) ab hier piste zur verbindungspiste nida-gergeri. Ab abzweigung skinakas asfalt. 
varianten 1 und 2 schauen aber auf google earth nicht empfehlenswert aus - eher nix. 
bei der X nicht links zur nida sondern rechts N die strasse runter richtung anoghia. 500m nach der X wo es rechts O zur livadhiebene geht links nach W und via aghios iakinthos und teilweise am E4 nach N Ã¼ber koletsi nach anoghia. 

bei abbruch nach iraklion die livadhiebene nach S verlassen und bei der einmÃ¼ndung in die strasse zum kloster aghia irini geradeaus zur taverne (blick runte rauf iraklion). Dann retour und via krousonas nach iraklion. 

E8
plakias-chora sfakion
wer die imbrosschlucht meiden will fÃ¤hrt bei kalikrates eine ruppige piste runter nach skaloti und dann die kuestenstrasse nach W bis chora sfakion. Von chora ein stÃ¼ck die strasse rauf nach anopoli und den E4 kuestenpfad bis loutro (machbarkeit?). 

E9
chora sfakion-anopoli
von chora wie oben beschrieben und dann Ã¼ber einen hÃ¼gel nach W nach finikas. Von hier die piste hoch und Ã¼ber livaniana zur aradhenaschlucht und erst dann via aghios dhimitrios nach kambos/anopoli. 

E10
anopoli-omalos
um die brutalitÃ¤t dieser etappe zu mindern kÃ¶nnte es sinnvoll sein ein hirtenpickupshuttle hoch bis zu einer bestimmten hÃ¶he oder zum ende der piste zu organisieren. wobei das auch kein zuckerschlecken hinten auf der ladeflÃ¤che zu sein scheint. 
eine Ã¼bernachtung auf der kalerghihuette 1600 hÃ¤tte fÃ¼r mich mehr charme als in einem hotel oder room auf der omalos zu bleiben. 

E11
omalos-georgioupolis (kalerghi-geo,)
von der kalerghihÃ¼tte wieder die piste retour bis zur X bei pouria 1480. nun geradeaus die piste hinunter die zuerst nach N, dann nach W und schliesslich lange nach N hinabfÃ¼hrt. Bei 800 dreht die piste nach W und zweigt bei 980 in die strasse laki-omalos. Nun wie bei AZ beschrieben weiter. 
in chania den venezianischen hafen und die markthalle besichtigen â lohnt sich und in der markthalle kannst gÃ¼nstig und  delikat essen. Von chania nach mournies und nerokourou. Hier die strasse nach malaxa hoch â taverne panorama (verdient diesen namen zu recht â blick auf chania und soudabucht ist grandios). Lange abfahrt nach stilos (wÃ¤r auch eine pause wert) und nach nio chorio. Weiter nach geo. In geo richtung kournassee und die strasse nach mathes hoch. Taverne mit vorzÃ¼glichem essen und blick auf die bucht von geo. Wirtin eine zuagroasste deutsche, damit keine sprachprobleme, hÃ¶chstens nach mehreren mythos. 
Unterkunftsempfehlung geo: rodaria, riverhouse (sonst im sirthaki fragen)
Tavernenempfehlung in geo: rodaria, sirthaki, oÂ´filou

E13
stvromenos-iraklion
kurz vor marathos zweigt nach links N eine piste zum kloster pandelemon (oder so Ã¤hnlich) runter. Von hier auf piste weiter nach N nach fodele wo direkt an der brÃ¼cke eine 1a taverne lauert. Vorher auch schon eine nicht schlechte in einem kleinen park.  Ãber die brÃ¼cke ein abstecher zum el greco museum und der kirche panaghia (romanisch) machen lohnt sich. 
wieder retour von der brÃ¼cke richtung paralia fodele und auf der piste neben der new road hoch nach achladha. Vom friedhof richtung O  auf asfalt bis zu einer kapelle und dann eine piste zum aussichtsreichen ort roghdhia hinueber. Ãber die strasse runter nach ghazi und iraklion. 

So, mehr habe ich im moment nicht mehr auf lager â jetzt seid ihr dran

Pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## rayc (14. Januar 2009)

Es gibt noch eine digitale Map von Kreta http://www.compegps.com/?process=2&opcion=2&lang=0en&grupo=mapas&prod=270
in 1:50000 und Hoehenlinien in 20m Schritten.

Fuer Garmin GPSR (Portierung nach Magellan ist auch moeglich) gibt es die freie Map von 
http://mapdekode.iol.gr/map_index.htm

OpenstreetMaps sollte man sich auch anschauen.

ray


----------



## schorty (21. Oktober 2009)

hallo kreta insider,
bin nächste woche auf kreta. sind 25 km östlich von heraklion international airport und ca. 2.5 km von hersonissos in einem strandhotel.

wollte gerne 2 längere mtb tagestouren in der ecke machen. bikeverleih hab ich schon gefunden. die meisten touren im netz sind nicht ich der ecke. gibts hier auch witzige trails. - gerne technisch bergab etwas anspruchsvoller. gps daten wären auch klasse.

danke für eure tips.
gruß alex


----------



## rethymnian (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Schorty, wenn du Richtung Koutouloufari -> Piskopiano -> SWest Kalo Chorio oder SOst Potamies fährst, wirst du schöne Strecken finden  Pass auf: Weil die letzten Touris schon am 31. Oktober Kreta verlassen und es keine Charterflüge mehr gibt, sind die meisten Bikestationen mangels Kundschaft schon geschlossen. Ich habe eben gerade noch bei Olympic Bike angefragt, weil ich selber für eine letzte Trainingseinheit vom 23.10 bis zum 01.11 nach Lendas an der Südküste fahren werde. Sie sind tatsächlich noch auf, weil sie viele Skandinavische Biker bis zum 15 November 2009 im Raum Ierapetra haben. Sie könnten also auch noch Bikes in Chersonissos vorbei bringen, da es auf der gleichen Strecke liegt.  Ich wünsche dir schon mal Viel Spaß!


----------



## schorty (24. Oktober 2009)

danke für die tips rethymnian!
da hier wohl keine genaue touren hat muß ich wohl selber probieren...

war denn noch keiner in der ecke mit dem mtb unterwegs?


----------



## GPS-Herbie (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Schorty,

unter www.gps-tour.info findest Du ein paar Touren.  
Die Tournummern 1117-1123 hab ich vor ein paar Jahren mal aufgezeichnet und sind alle von Rethymnon aus zu fahren.

Viel Spass und gutes Wetter.

mfg

Herbie


----------



## schorty (28. Oktober 2009)

hi herbi,
danke für deine antwort. die touren auf gps-tour.info hatte ich schon vorher gecheckt. rethymnon ist leider ca 80km von meinem hotel bei hersonissos entfernt. ne tour ohne 2h autofahrt wäre mir lieber.
gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

